# Jeff Senske on 4/1/06



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Jeff will be here in Phoenixville on April 1, 2006. We don't have the specific time for the presentation worked out but I assure you that it will not be rushed. Jeff has graciously decided to stay an extra day in order to ensure that he can take his time and answer everyone's questions and not be rushed through the set-up. 

My house is not large. I have room for about 20-25 people. So if your into this and can make that date please e-mail me at erin at dvaga.com and I will add you to the list. 

We are also going to incorporate an auction into this if there is time so bring your trimmings. 


I will add that there was some cost involved with bringing Jeff here. Although the presentation is free, we would appreciate any donations to help cover the cost of bringing Jeff here. 

Erin


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Excellent news Erin !

You can expect Photo / Camcorder Live coverage  Well done !


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

That would be great. Email me for the address.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Jay Luto said:


> Excellent news Erin !
> 
> You can expect Photo / Camcorder Live coverage  Well done !


Thanks Jay!!

Looking forward to meeting you!!

jB


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Eleven people have confirmed without taking into account the five people who might come with Jay. If you want to come please let me know as soon as possible.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Just wanted to chime in and let everyone know I am really looking forward to this trip/presentation. Erin and I will be discussing the details of the aquascape soon, and we'll keep everyone posted on the plans. I would like to do a composition that uses a variety if techniques, so that a good range is represented and attendeed may have the opportunity to see more in action, as well as shape questions based on the many techniques being shown. 
Can't wait!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

:crybaby: Why does it have to be so far away


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Think "roadtrip" Dennis.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Dennis, 

I looked up mapquest and you have about ~3hr from your place to mine in NJ. If you decide to come (*drag Bailin with you and others!) you can stop by my place (* not far off from T-Pike) check my tank(s) and follow Mike (Momotaro) and myself. From my place we have about ~1.40hr. 

Think about it ! Should be a lot of fun.


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2005)

It would be great to meet you Dennis-- try and make it if you can!


----------



## JLudwig (Feb 16, 2004)

Heya gang,

I still plan on coming up this Saturday, I take it I didn't miss a memo or anything? If I didn't, this is everyone's reminder 

Jeff


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Jeff, you might have missed the memo.  We sent out an email with directions. Did you get it? If not, let me know and we will shoot one over to you.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Erin, 

Can you please resend invitation to me - jayluto at hotmail.com


----------



## JLudwig (Feb 16, 2004)

Emc2 said:


> Jeff, you might have missed the memo.  We sent out an email with directions. Did you get it? If not, let me know and we will shoot one over to you.


I have an address and phone number, but no time or directions. You had said you were going to get another head count one week prior I may have missed that email. If you could copy me on the email you send Jay (user jeff at the rockytop.net domain).

Also, if anyone is interested is seeing the Nikon D200 please let me know (Jay?) I wasn't going to bring it since I don't have waterproof luggage for the MC but I think I could sneak the body up in a dry sack I have for backpacking.

Jeff


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

I'll forward you the email. Jason has the original. If you don't get it tonight please let me know.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

JLudwig said:


> IAlso, if anyone is interested is seeing the Nikon D200 please let me know (Jay?) I wasn't going to bring it since I don't have waterproof luggage for the MC but I think I could sneak the body up in a dry sack I have for backpacking.
> 
> Jeff


Jeff,

What do you mean by waterproof luggage. We are going to be indoor.

PS. I have seen D200 long time ago but bring it ! I will have all my equipment, as always


----------



## shake (Feb 26, 2006)

I wish I lived in the States so I could come. I hope there will be plenty of photos for us people that can't make it.


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Judging by the post above I'm betting there will be plenty of coverage. I will be videotaping the entire demonstration also.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

It seems that the newletter might have been sucked up by a spam filter. Please PM Erin or myself if you have note recieve the newletter and would like to, or still need directions.

We will figure out the spam filter as we go.

Thanks

jB


----------



## JLudwig (Feb 16, 2004)

Jay Luto said:


> Jeff,
> What do you mean by waterproof luggage. We are going to be indoor.


I don't have anywhere waterproof on the motorcycle to stash it should it rain on the way up or back, looks like scatter T-storms  I think the wife may want it for a hike, so we'll see if it makes it out there. I was thinking about this last night, the value of the photo equipment now exceeds the bike... would be trouble if something were to happen 

Jeff


----------

